# Admission Process for Overseas Pakistani



## Azamio (Sep 13, 2011)

AOA all,
I only have a paki passport so i will appy as overseas paki
Im in my second year of A_level in KSA and will apply to public unis in punjab and am also thinking of applying to aga khan and private unis in punjab

i wanna know if i should do SAT (I and II) and whether it is worth going out of my way to do it.

also if i did my igcse and alevel in KSA can i stil apply as pakistani student for aga khan or do i have to be overseas candidate and so do SAT

thanx in advance


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

Since you're a Pakistani studying abroad, you can apply for both local seat as well as overseas/international seat. But the process for the admission would be different in both cases.

When applying for a local seat, you'll have to appear in the local entrance exams taken by government for Government Medical Colleges and each separate entrance exam for each Private Medical College. 

When applying for international seat, you'll have to pass SAT-II in Physics, Biology and Chemistry with scoring atleast 550 in each if you want to be eligible for applying on an international seat. But that's all that you'll have to do, as you can apply on an international seat with the SAT-II score and do not have to appear in the local entrance exams.

You'll have to achieve a nice overall aggregate if you want to get in on a local seat as there is comparatively much more competition on local seat as compared to international seats.


----------

